# Pilsner Kit



## Wisey (23/7/09)

Ok the missus picked up a Thomas Coopers Brewmaster Pilsner kit from Tamworth today

And the sheila sold her
Pilsner 1.7kg Tin
Coopers LME 1.5kg Tin
Brewcraft No.15 1kg bag sugar/malt cross?
Brewcraft European Lager Yeast
Saaz Hop Bags

Now I need to get a pils recipe, as I have only tried Tooheys Pils, and if thats a gauge to a good pils, well I'll be damned.

I also have a bag of 1kg Light DME, Cascade, Fuggles, Tett hops.

Can I make something worth while?


----------



## seemax (23/7/09)

Use the Pils kit and the 1.5kg LME. 

Do a 15-20min of Tettnang, then add Saaz at 5mins. 

Use Euro yeast (S-23 I assume) @ 10C for 2 weeks.


----------



## iScarlet (23/7/09)

+1 Seemax's post.

I did much the same. 1.5kg can LME, 500g LDME, 40g of Hallertauer (30g @60min, 10g @15min).

Probably a bit dark for a pils proper, but fairly drinkable.


----------



## Wisey (23/7/09)

Sunday is brewing day, will put it down then


----------



## krusty_oz (25/7/09)

Note that the kit yeast for that one is a true lager yeast according to Coopers website (although variety is not disclosed). If you have 2 fermenters you could try splitting the wort between the 2 and put kit yeast in one and the euro lager in the other to compare the difference (assuming you ferment both at the same temperature, etc).


----------



## AussieJosh (25/7/09)

I just picked up the ingredents to do the same kinda brew!

This is the recipie from the coopers malt brew recipe pamphlet..

CZECH PILSENER 

MALT Thomas Coopers light malt 1.5g

HOME BREW Thomas Coopers Pilsener

HOPS 2 x saaz 12g 

YEAST European Lager 15g 

DEXTROSE 300g 

MIX to 23 litres 


Although I got my self a 15g Brew Celler European lager yeast to make it, as someone stated above the pils kit come with a tru lager yeast.

Best of luck! I hope we both get some really good beer out of it!


----------



## Wisey (25/7/09)

I just checked and I got the euro lager yeast too

missus said the lady was working off a pils urquell recipe.


----------



## Wisey (26/7/09)

Ok, got into it last night when I got home,

1 Can Coopers Pils
1 Can LME
12g Saaz boiled for 10mins
Anyone suggest to dry hop as well towards the end of ferment or in the keg?

Europeon yeast pitched at 25 degrees, checked temp this morn and shes sitting nicely on 16 degrees


----------



## AussieJosh (26/7/09)

Sound good Wisey! 
Im about to start sanitising and will put mine on today.
Cant help ya with kegging sorry, Im not a Keger yet!


----------



## AussieJosh (27/7/09)

I also put my Pils on yesterday...

CZECH PILSENER 

MALT Thomas Coopers light malt 1.5g 
HOME BREW Thomas Coopers Pilsener 
HOPS 2 x saaz 12g 
YEAST European Lager 15g + Lager yeast that came with the pils
DEXTROSE 300g 

Paul from coopers recomended i chuck in the pils yeast in to, putting me close to 1g per litre pitching rate! 

Yeat went in at 22. Its now sitting on 16, Im hoping over the next day or two it drops to 14. its bubbeling away like crazy and has a nice big foamy head on it! should be a nice drop!


----------



## AussieJosh (27/7/09)

Sorry one more thing!

Anyone here ever done this pils kit before? what was your recpie? how did it turn out!?


----------



## Wisey (27/7/09)

Only one way to find out! 

Mine certainly isn't bubbling it seems to be sitting dormant, but when you press the lid and force a bubble through the air lock you can smell fermentation smells.


----------



## kegpig (27/7/09)

AussieJosh said:


> Sorry one more thing!
> 
> Anyone here ever done this pils kit before? what was your recpie? how did it turn out!?




Morgans golden saaz pilsner kit
750 dlme
250 dextrose
250 multidextron
20 gm summer saaz dry hopped


Have kept on making this one as it is a favorite with my mates


----------



## seemax (27/7/09)

16C is a little high for lager yeast, it will tend to produce unwanted flavours.

Try whatever you can (wet towels, fans, etc) to get it down closer to 10C.

If you really want to brew lagers, a 2nd hand fridge and temp controller is worth every cent!


----------



## AussieJosh (28/7/09)

Wisey...
Maybe you have a small leak in your lid seal? no big deal i had this once for three brews in a row! then while making another brew one day i took the lids rubber o ring out then just poped it back in! ever since then its beeen bubbling!
Is your brew foamy on top??

Seemax...yer i thought 16 was a lil to high aswell. I have a a brew cellar recipe and yeast pamphelt and in regards to the european lager yeast it says.....

'A famouse strain from Weigenstephan Germany. The most popular lager yeast world wide. Sedimentation high, best temp 12-15c'

So yer tonight i will be looking at trying to drop it down a bit!


----------



## JWB (29/7/09)

:icon_chickcheers: 

Here is my standard keg recipe

Thomas Cooper Pilsner + 200g crystal malt + 500G Light Dry Malt + 500G Wheat Malt + 200G Dextrose
10G Sazz boiled for 10 Minutes Ferment for 7 days.
dry hop with 10G Sazz after racking into second fermenter. and leave for as long as you can wait. a month isnt too long.
Use Saflager S04 and brew at 12C

makes a great drop. 

:icon_cheers: 

JWB


----------



## Wisey (29/7/09)

Do you rack a lager in the fridge mate?

Dont you have to keep it at 2-4 degrees?


----------



## JWB (30/7/09)

Wisey said:


> Do you rack a lager in the fridge mate?
> 
> Dont you have to keep it at 2-4 degrees?



:beerbang::icon_cheers: 

Yes sorry.
I rack and put it in fridge which is set at 4C.
As I mention earlier a month like this is good.

Makes for a nice clean beer

:beerbang: 

JWB


----------



## Wisey (12/8/09)

AussieJosh, how'd yours turn out??? Im as happy as a pig in mud with a light pils quaffer with some nice saaz hops spicyness


----------



## AussieJosh (13/8/09)

I just bottled mine last night! I sampled some before botteling and it tasted fine! I will crack one open in about three weeks and see how it is then.


----------

